# It was the Worst of wines...



## Truebrew (Mar 23, 2011)

OK, so I have a question for the group. What is the worst wine you've ever made and what went wrong???


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

Joe Mattoli's Ancient Orange Mead, I discovered I font like cloves very much in wine. I didnt even use as much as he stated in this recipe and thats all I can taste!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2011)

Wade i agree with you on the cloves. Thank's to rodo for telling me to hold off on them. I only used two cloves in a 7 gallon batch and I can taste them. It was perfect. 

My worst batch was a Chenin Blanc that had a carry over from the Jalapeno that was in the primary the day before. 

The strawberry I made from juice pretty much sucks also.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

I used 3 cloves in 3 gallons and


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 23, 2011)

Watermelon from melons. We kinda forgot it in the primary for about 6 months. Same mistake with a peach also. All primaries stay in plain sight from then on.
Strawberry or Blackberry are in a race for top wines made in my kitchen. Both from real berry, have yet to buy a kit.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 23, 2011)

Honestly haven't had a bad one! Only good better and best, sorta like sex!


----------



## jnmar (Mar 23, 2011)

quantity or quality?


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 23, 2011)

jnmar said:


> quantity or quality?



quality. I'm trying to learn from your mistakes!


----------



## Arne (Mar 24, 2011)

Watermelon, definately the worst. Think it was just too hot and the juice started going bad before the fermentation got around to stabilizing it. Arne.


----------



## MN-winer (Mar 24, 2011)

I used old orchard grape one time and it tasted terrible. Like weak grape juice with vodka in it.


----------



## JasonH (Mar 24, 2011)

Three gallons of peach that oxidized on me. I still have no idea how it happened. My airlock or bung could of failed. I may have forgot to keep up with sulfites during rackings. It drives me mad trying to figure it out.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 24, 2011)

I made a batch of Welch's white grape that isn't "ruined" it's just sitting for a loooong time before I'll crack another one open.

One of my first wines... and I campdened the ever loving crap out of it... *shakes head sadly*


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> I made a batch of Welch's white grape that isn't "ruined" it's just sitting for a loooong time before I'll crack another one open.
> 
> One of my first wines... and* I campdened the ever loving crap out of it*... *shakes head sadly*



Could that be what your tasting.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Could that be what your tasting.



Yea... You guys told me to let it sit so I try to pretend it isn't there...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

I mean I am wondering if you added too much K-meta?


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I mean I am wondering if you added too much K-meta?



Yes. I know I did. I added it at each racking and one per gallon before bottling... It was awful.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Mar 24, 2011)

as it stands right now... my apple. they werent ripe enough and we juiced them without coring them first. yea it's got a real bitter aftertaste. i'm hoping it getters better some how.. like magic.


----------



## KSKOH (Mar 25, 2011)

My first peach wine. Did not freeze the fruit and left the skins on. Might have under sulfited also. Tried it for three years running hoping it would get better with age. No luck, finally had to dump it.


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 26, 2011)

So far, the worst for me has been the Chief Niwot's Mead. Not sure what went wrong. It could be so many things.... maybe because I almost tripled the recommended amount of gypsum by accident or perhaps I waited too long to bottle so that the yeast was dead before I added the sugar syrup that was supposed to add the carbonation. In any case, the mead has serious pucker power and no fizz. Looks like I'll be dumping this one.


----------



## Luc (Mar 26, 2011)

Kiwi wine.

Made a batch from dutch grown green kiwi's and the wine was awfull. Well made, good in balance but the flavor was awfull.
Then a year later I made another batch. Same result.
Dumped it down the drain.

Next:

pumpkin wine.

Made this one also two years in a row and two times from different varieties of pumpkins.
First year was soso. Second year was bad. Real bad.

Will not make any of those again.

Luc


----------



## KeithTheSnake (Mar 26, 2011)

Although my experience is quite limited, the worst I've made so far is a batch of hard apple cider -- and it aint too bad. My wife said it tastes like white wine, though. Anyhow, it's not all that great. I bottled it still. Good thing it was just a small experiment. The rest I'll mix with stout.


----------



## joea132 (Mar 26, 2011)

Luc said:


> pumpkin wine.
> 
> Made this one also two years in a row and two times from different varieties of pumpkins.
> First year was soso. Second year was bad. Real bad.
> ...




Luc,

There's a winery in MA that makes a pumpkin wine. They make it out of cayuga white with pumpkin and pumpkin spice. The resulting wine is crisp and has the perfect pumpkin flavor to offset the crisp cayuga wine. 

Les Trois Emme Winery - Stingy Jack Pumpkin Wine


----------

